# News, These are the best and worst states for retirement



## Robert59 (Jul 12, 2019)

Retirement means no longer having to sweat over how to tackle your company’s latest project, what you need to land your next promotion or who microwaved fish in the office breakroom. 

https://www.bankrate.com/retirement/best-and-worst-states-for-retirement/


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 12, 2019)

LOL, you've got to be kidding me.  I'm from NE.  This is the first time I've ever seen it was the best place to retire.  While NE has it's good points, I wouldn't recommend this as a place people move to to retire.

I guess it all depends on your point of view.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 12, 2019)

It all depends on the criteria the study is using. I looked at the Bankrate study but its criteria is not mine. Heaviest weight was given to safety and LCOL, I believe.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2019)

My state rated 33rd !


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 12, 2019)

I don't think this kind of rating makes any sense.  It depends more on your individual situation, money, friends, family, likes and dislikes.  And, you can't make a blanket statement about a state.  Most states have good and bad areas.

Don


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 12, 2019)

my states 24th, everything I read says to work as long as you can and retire later....I goofed up and retired 9 years ago and now at 67 am living happy ever after....


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2019)

This was done by Bankrate, a financial corporation.  How many of their executives do you think are retiring in the states they list as the top four:
Nebraska
Iowa
Missouri
South Dakota


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

If we could sell out and pick another state, it sure wouldn't be one of them.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 17, 2019)

My first requirement is that I must be able to look out the window and see palm trees.  That disqualifies most of the list immediately.
Culture for us means time at the beach or out in a sailboat.  No stadiums or other large facilities needed.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

New York is 49th. LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)

There is  tool in the article that let you choose your own criteria.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2019)

Texas is not a state. It is Texas.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2019)

Years ago we were in Germany I think and we told some people we were having dinner with that "Texas was a separate country"...they nodded and confirmed that they knew that and loved Texas.  Lets face it, Texas is noted for its independence, no matter how many out of 
state folks move in.    James Michener wrote about that of course, and loved Texas...he left his extensive art collection to the University of Texas at Austin.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2019)

All states in the US are unique, special and wonderful in their own way.  Alaska and Hawaii are particularly unlike the other 48 in weather, topography, and mindset of natives and long time residents.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 18, 2019)

This study ranked Missouri at number 3.....primarily for "affordability".   I've traveled to many states over the years, and I tend to agree that Missouri is a pretty good state for retirement.  Cost of living and taxes are quite reasonable, and outside of a couple weeks of extreme weather in both the Summer and Winter, the rest of the year is quite tolerable.  Crime is high...but Only in the major cities....especially St. Louis.  While there is NO perfect place for everyone, we are quite satisfied with our retirement lives here.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 21, 2019)

If you check your history, Texas was a country for a time.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 21, 2019)

Manatee...of course Texas was a "country"...lol.  Lot of folks think it still is.


----------

